# Bowl full of bunnies



## wolfsnaps88

My rabbit gave birth the other day. 8 healthy babies!


----------



## Sprocket

I know I'm the last person you want to talk to but that is AWESOME!!!!! I am SO happy for you! I know how frustrating that was for you. 8 babies is a wonderful size litter too! 

Good luck with them! Such cute colors


----------



## Tobi

I bet there was a dog nearby hoping that bowl went onto the floor lol!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Oh yeah. Sargeant accompanies me whenever I check on the babies. His favorite food is rabbit after all. I showed him the babies and you can see the restraint all over his face, all he wanted to do was snatch up the little bite sized meat snacks. LOL But he holds back because he knows I said no. 

A couple of months and he can have his way.

They were in a dog bowl too, btw. LOL


----------



## Tobi

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh yeah. Sargeant accompanies me whenever I check on the babies. His favorite food is rabbit after all. I showed him the babies and you can see the restraint all over his face, all he wanted to do was snatch up the little bite sized meat snacks. LOL But he holds back because he knows I said no.
> 
> A couple of months and he can have his way.
> 
> They were in a dog bowl too, btw. LOL


Them being in a dog bowl is a little twisted... But hey, it works! :lol:


----------



## EckoMac

When I saw the thread title I thought for sure it was just doggie dinner. Some rabbit meat in a dog bowl. 
I'm giggling at myslef for just assuming. LOL!
Cute babies.


----------



## Rvent

EckoMac said:


> When I saw the thread title I thought for sure it was just doggie dinner. Some rabbit meat in a dog bowl.
> I'm giggling at myslef for just assuming. LOL!
> Cute babies.


I actually thought kind of the same thing, baby bunnies in a bowl as food.


----------



## Herzo

Aw they are so cute. Poor little bunnies.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I went to check on my adult rabbits and I think MAYBE I have another pregnant female. I can't be sure but she seems "fuller". LOL


Today the babies are opening their eyes



(looks squinty here because the flash freaked him/her out)



All they want to do is snuggle and sleep....for now.







Time for a new nest I think


----------



## wolfsnaps88

They are really growing up! I made this video to post on a local pet FB page to see if I could find homes for any of them...otherwise they are going to be dog food. I might keep a healthy tort doe to breed. Thought I would share the video with you.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Growing up. Bunny update:



Mama with babies


----------



## Sprocket

Have you been weighing them?


----------



## Rvent

I give you a lot of credit, I could never feed it after watching it grow, sappy I know but if its not dead when I get it (no head either) I am not feeding it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Emily, no I am not weighing them. 

RVENT tell me about it. It is one thing to even kill an adult rabbit I don't personally know and another to kill a rabbit I watched being born, fed, cleaned, doctored, loved on, etc. But that is why they exist, because I wanted them to. I bred them so I could make meat. So I try to give them a decent life. Clean environment, good food, branches to chew on, treats now and then...


----------



## K9Sandy

Awww................................ :smile:


----------



## Lioness

Very very cute!!


----------

